# Scythians vs Assyrians



## Fightin gobbo (Sep 26, 2006)

im just qurious since im to understand they have both shared history together and even been allies at one point

but whos a going to win a fight?

theyre both extreemly good archers

assyrians are better armed,armoured more organised and one of the best armies at siege warfare

the scythians were extreemly good horsemen and great at survival in both europe and the middle east and also were an extreemly mobile force(being a nomadic race) so they had no longterm settlements or towns to attack and its hard to get them all or most at once

anyone care to put in their opinions?


----------

